

Ask YC: what's the best way to accept micro-payment (99cents)? - popat

Any idea regarding best payment method (paypal, google checkout etc.) that has lowest commission/charges for accepting 99cents for the stuff that u might sell online?
======
tialys
Is it something people might buy a good amount of? You could look in to
something like a credit on the site (IE the user can add credit in $5
increments). Or you could bill when they customers has gotten to $X (this is
risky in some cases). Wouldn't it be easier to just get creative with the
business model, rather than try to deal with the hassle of $0.99 coming over
and over again with little remaining when you receive it?

------
tstegart
Amazon has a ton of them:
[https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business?sn=businessov...](https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business?sn=businessoverview/o)

